# *** Gtr stolen keep your eyes peeled ***



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Just seen this on Facebook.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Post


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

sorry to hear this  , hope he gets his car back.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Gutted for him!!

evogeof, any idea how it was taken (keys, low loader etc) or if tracker activated?

Not sure i'd want it back though...


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Doing this on behalf of my son who is on his way back from this dreadful and devastating weekend away up north. Luckily his Sister went with him so coming home in her car. I think this was stolen to order. He had the keys and was asleep to then wake up and find her gone only the dry patches where the tyres were last standing. CCTV at hotel to be looked at once the relevant person comes in tomorrow other than that the police not really helpful. What really gets me is that we live down south and he can park that car anywhere. This has been taken I think by a professional with one of those gadgets that I saw on the telly that waits for him to arm car. Then they can get in and load it onto truck and away they go. Devastated for my Son he worked all the hours god sent for this and he is only 23.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Bad news... Sorry to hear that dude, hope the insurance pay you out without any headache.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

No tracker on it?

Bobby


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Think he would prefer the car back. But yes hopefully no problems there. Sad thing was he was up there at MGT racing and just spent another £2000 on her


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

bobbie said:


> No tracker on it?
> 
> Bobby


No but again saw on the telly that they check for that first and still get round it. This is his mum replying until he gets home so can only explain what he has told me


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Karlgtr said:


> Doing this on behalf of my son who is on his way back from this dreadful and devastating weekend away up north. Luckily his Sister went with him so coming home in her car. I think this was stolen to order. He had the keys and was asleep to then wake up and find her gone only the dry patches where the tyres were last standing. CCTV at hotel to be looked at once the relevant person comes in tomorrow other than that the police not really helpful. What really gets me is that we live down south and he can park that car anywhere. This has been taken I think by a professional with one of those gadgets that I saw on the telly that waits for him to arm car. Then they can get in and load it onto truck and away they go. Devastated for my Son he worked all the hours god sent for this and he is only 23.


sorry to hear this it was posted on my Facebook page so i thought ide post it here.
i bet hes gutted.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for doing that. He is beside himself. Will be here to give him a big cuddle when he comes home. Just please all of you on this great forum keep your eyes open and ears sharp.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Please anyone if you saw anything early hours of today or if you know truckers that may of been out then please jog their memory and let us know. These arseholes have to be stopped. This is not a boy racer stealing a car for fun. this is an organised gang that need to be stopped. They will only keep on doing this if we don't stop it


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Karlgtr said:


> Thank you for doing that. He is beside himself. Will be here to give him a big cuddle when he comes home. Just please all of you on this great forum keep your eyes open and ears sharp.


its now plastered all over the net via various car clubs and I've sent him a fb message.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolutely devastated for Karl. 

I'd also be looking at people who knew that car would be in that hotel at that time.


----------



## PCERROL (Nov 16, 2014)

Cant stress enough how an active tracker would have helped. He would have had a call alerting him to the car moving and the police could have been notified earlier.

Its probably in a container now, or in bits. Either way I cant see it coming back. Poor lad.

Keep those trackers active and lets not make it easy for them. Its only a couple of hundred quid at the end of the day


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

As I said on FB anyone into GT-R's will notice it's a DBA front without DRL's on a CBA car which makes it to anyone that knows GT-R's know its very unique.

Would be lovely if someone puts up on eBay this rare front bumper! then could go give them a friendly visit...

Might be worth contacted the docks to keep an eye out for it with a photo if not already done.

Regarding the tracker it's hindsight I totally agree with you though. When my car has previously been trailered it's literally been within 30 seconds when I've had a call of my car moving without the keys, in fact when I had the suspension upgrade at Litchfield I even got a call as they lifted it on the ramps with the key in the office.


----------



## PCERROL (Nov 16, 2014)

EAndy said:


> As I said on FB anyone into GT-R's will notice it's a DBA front without DRL's on a CBA car which makes it to anyone that knows GT-R's know its very unique.
> 
> Would be lovely if someone puts up on eBay this rare front bumper! then could go give them a friendly visit...
> 
> Might be worth contacted the docks to keep an eye out for it with a photo if not already done.


Contacting "the docks"......lol


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I moved my car yesterday and Cobra text me , To tell me the battery in the remote was low,
These people are on the ball. Not that its going to help now,
but the more forums it goes on the more chance of getting it back.
Has your son still got 2 keys for the car,, thats going to be the first question from any insurance co.



Goldie


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Trackers are a waste of time, now that all thieves know about the tracker jammers available on the net, best thing is fit a decent anti scan anti grab alarm system with a bloody loud siren or three and a warn away system.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you guys back home now it's been an awful day ***128532; will keep everyone updated thank you again I really appreciate it!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

this is why i pick my hotels very carefully when attending car shows i usually get a room so i can park right out side it close to reception where the night porter is. i even know all the room numbers in the premier inn's we stop at :chuckle:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Trackers are a waste of time, now that all thieves know about the tracker jammers available on the net, best thing is fit a decent anti scan anti grab alarm system with a bloody loud siren or three and a warn away system.


Rise in use of GPS jammers no threat to Tracker

Anything on a car thats more of a deterrent is good im my books.

Goldie


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

From Karls mum - thank you for all your reply's while he was on his way back. Now he is back I believe the person who said about the hotel maybe right as being evolved. Will be checking into this and the ports. Thank God my Son is home. I Love the car but to have him back safe and sound is the most I can ever ask. Thanks again everyone - Karl's Mum x


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Karlgtr said:


> From Karls mum - thank you for all your reply's while he was on his way back. Now he is back I believe the person who said about the hotel maybe right as being evolved. Will be checking into this and the ports. Thank God my Son is home. I Love the car but to have him back safe and sound is the most I can ever ask. Thanks again everyone - Karl's Mum x


no probs were all here to help


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Really feel for you Karl (and your mother). I know how I would feel if it were my car and you have my deepest sympathies.

As mentioned above, it may be wise to find out if there have been any other high-end or performance cars stolen from that hotel previously. Also, did you have to give your registration number and / or vehicle details before you booked in at the hotel?

Good luck getting the car back / catching the low-life scum responsible.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

They had a few windows smashed but never a car taken and yes the reg was given to the hotel


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

So wish i could help you out bud feel so bad


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

goldgtr35 said:


> Rise in use of GPS jammers no threat to Tracker
> 
> Anything on a car thats more of a deterrent is good im my books.
> 
> Goldie


You can't beat a well fitted good quality alarm system with immobiliser built in and battery backup. You can buy a hand held device which tells you where the tracking system is fitted in seconds, I'm a vehicle security specialist for over 28years and I can tell you from experience that the old fashioned way of a good quality alarm system and disk lock beats any tracking system hands , anyway hope all our cars are safe and this horrible incident doesn't happen to us.


----------



## saihaynes (Jul 30, 2009)

This is spreading like wildfire on social media, glad everyone is ok and hope the car and scumbags who took it get found!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

saihaynes said:


> This is spreading like wildfire on social media, glad everyone is ok and hope the car and scumbags who took it get found!


Social media is amazing in these situations I've plastered it all places I think will help. 

When I sold my Evo months ago I had 4 phone calls saying they seen my Evo heading up the road. 2 by Hereford 1 by Stoke and1 by Warrington I think people were more shocked to see my old car being driven.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Takamo said:


> You can't beat a well fitted good quality alarm system with immobiliser built in and battery backup. You can buy a hand held device which tells you where the tracking system is fitted in seconds, I'm a vehicle security specialist for over 28years and I can tell you from experience that the old fashioned way of a good quality alarm system and disk lock beats any tracking system hands , anyway hope all our cars are safe and this horrible incident doesn't happen to us.


+1

One thing I liked about my previous car was that it had an interactive facility.
I was able to send numerous text commands via a pre-authorised mobile, to either set speed limits, place into service mode & the most valuable was to immobilise it. This actually cut the ECU, so even if it did get nicked with the use of a low-loader, they couldn't start it, even if they had the key!


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

Karl and family. So sorry to hear. Glad your son is safe as the more more unprofessional could have forced keys off him. 

That hotel is only about 30 minutes from me and my car looks very similar. 

Feeling slightly worried but will keep a look out round here.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this, hope they manage to track the car down. Keep us posted.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Posted up on FBook over London Area :wavey:


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Alan said:


> Posted up on FBook over London Area :wavey:


What was posted?


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi


Absolutely GUTTED for you Karl. We had just done some more work on this car and it is one nice R35: to find out it has just been stolen make us feel sick, because I know how I would feel.

First off the Police taking 3-hours to get to the hotel is a piss take. Everyone knows it takes seconds to steal a car and the sooner the theft is investigated the more chance there is of catching these B======S 

Then on top of that, for the Police to get to the Chesford Grange Hotel in Kenilworth to be told that they cannot see the CCTV FOOTAGE because the hotel does not have a member of staff there that has the pass code to view it until Monday morning, would be ringing ALARM BELLS for me. Is this an inside job I wonder?

I know one thing I will never be going to that hotel in a nice car after this affair. The whole thing is a disgrace on the Chesford Grange Hotel in Kenilworth 


Regards MGT


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

R35addict said:


> What was posted?


The exact location of the car and the address of the person who stole it ....


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

MGT Racing said:


> told that they cannot see the CCTV FOOTAGE because the hotel does not have a member of staff there that has the pass code to view it until Monday morning, would be ringing ALARM BELLS for me. Is this an inside job I wonder?


 That seems strange. Maybe the guy with the code just so happens to be transporting a car somewhere away and accidentally also forgot to change the tapes so nothing was recorded.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am afraid the CCTV thing is commonplace and I wouldn't assume anything on the hotel other than they don't have staff on at the weekends with access to it. The police will get it but I strongly suspect it won't be of good enough quality anyway.

Also police attendance, in many areas they don't even attend when cars are stolen now. What is there to see but an empty space, and the owner can be talked to anytime? They may have had a number of emergency calls to deal with first, they are a finite resource. The important thing will have been the number plate will have been reported on NPR, and it will have passed through a number of cameras - the route can be traced subsequently. 

A high value car like the R35 will have been spirited away tracker or not IMHO, (though I think it's daft to say on an open forum it doesn't have one, thieves read these as well you know). Most likely it is parked up somewhere inconspicious waiting to see if it is tracked....


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I think everyone in the world has posted this up on FB, hopefully the car will be returned promptly with all the social media stuff.

Feel sorry for the lad, I would be on a killing path by now!


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Karlgtr said:


> ...Thank God my Son is home. I Love the car but to have him back safe and sound is the most I can ever ask...


Glad to hear he is safe. Feel your pain but at the end of the day it's material and can be replaced. Sooner or later the scumbags will get what they deserve...will keep a look out for it round my way


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

R35addict said:


> What was posted?


Where were you between the hours of 11pm Saturday night and 11am Sunday morning


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> Where were you between the hours of 11pm Saturday night and 11am Sunday morning




:chuckle:
I've reported him and have a Swat team on route..




That question has already been answered above R35Addict


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> :chuckle:
> I've reported him and have a Swat team on route..
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he was even on the forum between those hours this makes me wonder if it was him


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Probably wrong time to ask but anyone got any idea where that front bumper came from?

DBA bumper on CBA car without DRL's. Do the DBA bumpers come without the cut outs and that GT-R has had a facelift front, or does someone actually sell a DBA front that fits onto a CBA car without all the hassle of buying £'s of replacement parts.


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

evogeof said:


> I don't think he was even on the forum between those hours this makes me wonder if it was him


 just no Geof.


----------



## GTR_DRIVER (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry to read this Karl hope you get her back. I know the feeling as my new BMW M5 got stolen this time last year. these new cars are to easy for these scumbags oxygen wasters to steel. Put me off of owning new cars!!!


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Just to update you. CCTV cameras were not working! Makes me think that it could be a hotel employee or even a manager who only has access to the CCTV that may be involved. Why would a car theif steel a car right under a camera unless he was assured the CCTV was not working? Karl parked the car right under a camera for this obvious reason. Then had a phone call from the Hotel Manager today to ask him not to mention this as they are worried this story may go to the press - Very strange don't you think. Sure you would have seen that this story is all over the internet. Your ideas and thoughts would be gratefully received
Karl's Mum


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Take it to the press and the local MP. Post it everywhere, but don't insinuate anything (you don't want a libel case against you so just state known facts). Make sure everyone knows.

But before you do, tell the hotel and state that, unless they compensate you for the financial equivalent of replacing the car like-for-like, you will be doing the above. If they then compensate you, do the above but make sure that you commend the hotel for the way it has acted in response. If they don't compensate you, make sure everywhere, including hotel search websites, knows what has happened.

Also, check the hotel's policy. It's likely that they have a Cars And Belonging Are Left At The Owner's Own Risk sign but they may also have a Protected by CCTV sign. The latter doesn't mean much but it's one of the facts that can be stated as Karl's car obviously wasn't protected by CCTV.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That is crap, but **** up is as likely as conspiracy tbh.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

thats bad news indeed but there must be some cctv somewhere close by. 
i have cctv fitted to our house and i cover most of the road out side our cul de sac


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my that's some bad news about the cctv 

Out of interest can you find out if the camera in question was working the night before?
How long has it been "not working" for, if its been weeks, may put a different aspect on things, but if within the last few days, then eyebrows raised.


----------



## GTR_DRIVER (Jun 2, 2014)

deankenny said:


> Oh my that's some bad news about the cctv
> 
> Out of interest can you find out if the camera in question was working the night before?
> How long has it been "not working" for, if its been weeks, may put a different aspect on things, but if within the last few days, then eyebrows raised.


 +1.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I think the car was stolen to strip it down as it would be to hard to drive it with doggy licence plates on, just everyone look out for any GTR parts flying around the net.

Bobby


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

I hope they park the car and get hit by lightning. I'm against capital punishment but a sound dose of lightning seems like a good remedy for these people. 
"Sound dose", I'll let you decide what's sound...


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

bobbie said:


> I think the car was stolen to strip it down as it would be to hard to drive it with doggy licence plates on, just everyone look out for any GTR parts flying around the net.
> 
> Bobby


Either that or it's already in a container on it's way out the country!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Guys, I don't think that will be making Karl feel any better.


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> Guys, I don't think that will be making Karl feel any better.


Posted a lot of stuff, but he's right.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your reply's can we just tell as many people as possible about my baby. Share or post on any forum about this as I want to keep this out there for as long as possible. Don't want this forgotten like news headlines.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Karlgtr said:


> Thanks guys for all your reply's can we just tell as many people as possible about my baby. Share or post on any forum about this as I want to keep this out there for as long as possible. Don't want this forgotten like news headlines.


would you want the car back now though??


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

did you say they had the keys or just picked her up and went?...

personally as much as I love my gtr if someone stole it I would rather the pay out and find another one that's been looked after


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

No I had the keys in the hotel room - still have them


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Karlgtr said:


> No I had the keys in the hotel room - still have them


If that's the case then hopefully the insurance should pay out... Clear cut stolen


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope you find the car


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

If the alarm didn't go off, How did they manage to take it? Clone the fob when the owner armed it? I didnt think that was possible on Nissans, I've heard of it happening on BMW's tho


----------



## AppleMacGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

That sucks...I know that hotel...just a couple of miles away from where I was brought up. How do you steal an immobilised car like that these days other than lifting it??


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AppleMacGuy said:


> That sucks...I know that hotel...just a couple of miles away from where I was brought up. How do you steal an immobilised car like that these days other than lifting it??


I suppose this is where the tracker Fob system comes into play, as even if they have the keys/cloned if you are in your room, and the car moves without the fob inside the car, you get an alert...

I've done it myself, jumped in the car.. left Fob at home drove to the shop and mobile starts ringing after 30sec-1min of car moving, "alert on car sir"....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It'll have probably been lifted. Who's gonna question such a brazen act?


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Really hope you have a satisfactory outcome on this buddy. Fingers crossed for you.

Question.....
Maybe I'm just very naive but.. How in this modern era do you steal a extremely high tech car that is alarmed and immobilised without even having a key? 

Would someone let me know their thoughts please?
Thanks guys.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Peacehavenboy said:


> Really hope you have a satisfactory outcome on this buddy. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Question.....
> Maybe I'm just very naive but.. How in this modern era do you steal a extremely high tech car that is alarmed and immobilised without even having a key?
> ...


you lift it or you clone the key like they do on the Zim zimmers


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry to hear about the car. Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> you lift it or you clone the key like they do on the Zim zimmers


To clone the key I take it you need the original owners key for a period of time?
I'd have thought that lifting the car would set off the alarm..
Thanks for getting back to me mate.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> you lift it or you clone the key like they do on the Zim zimmers


If you have a tracker system with a fob option, if you have the fob, and they lift it with the key/cloned and car dis-armed, running or not, you will get an alert as soon as the car moves and receive a call from your tracker company. So they can then alert the police, and in some cases the car can be immobilized.. At least that give's you some hope of getting the foooookers caught, and getting the car back.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Peacehavenboy said:


> To clone the key I take it you need the original owners key for a period of time?
> I'd have thought that lifting the car would set off the alarm..
> Thanks for getting back to me mate.


Nope, they just need to be in Range when you "blip" it. Saying that there are no reports of Cloned GTR keys so probably lifted it.

Re: Tracker, most thieves know where they are hidden so will tear them out in seconds.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

There are a load of ways for this car to have gone missing sadly, it doesn't matter what you put in a car there is always a way around it and people targeting these cars will have all the tools and the know how, including lifters. 

Sadly nothing is safe 100%  

There are no real distinguishing characteristics of this car, it's easy to roll around in it with cloned plates, all you have to do is look on pistonheads, ebay, trader and find another White car..... That would be enough to get it far enough away on the road  

I would be livid that the hotels CCTV wasnt working and very wary of that fact! The camera indicates some form of security and peace of mind. I'm pretty sure there will be an insurance policy the hotel can call on to get the car replaced


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> There are a load of ways for this car to have gone missing sadly, it doesn't matter what you put in a car there is always a way around it and people targeting these cars will have all the tools and the know how, including lifters.
> 
> Sadly nothing is safe 100%
> 
> ...


Vehicles left at the owners risk, hotel accept no responsibility blah blah blah.


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

So are we all in agreement that a GTR key can't be cloned without the original? I've heard that BMW's and Range Rovers have been stolen by people in effect grabbing the signal given when the owner locks or unlocks the car. 

Danny


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't think I've ever opened or locked the car using the key, always used the door button. Is it possible for someone to clone any kind of signal in this instance?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

The BMW clone keys are totally different, you can smash the front lower section of the window without setting off the alarm its a black spot. From there you can reach down to the glove box and access the OBD-II port and then with a wonderful device you can buy freely for £50 off the net, use it to read the existing code from the code and then upload that to a key.

You then unlock car using the fob, place fob in ignite and drive away. 

The coding takes around 45 seconds.

It's common knowledge all over the forums anyway that information. Even with BMW's latest updates you can still get around it. It's to do with EU law stating that it's not fair manufactures lock out x,y,z and that 3rd party companies should be able to perform the maintenance and servicing and these sort of fixes.

It's not really possible to clone someones key fob remote because they were near or stole the code or watched Nicolas Cage in Gone in 60 Seconds.

You go to lock your car and press lock on the fob it sends a request to the control module in the car. The fob at the same time also sends a new sequence code and With the request, the transmitter also sends a new code sequence TIC (Transmitter ID Code) to the control module.

Next time you press lock or unlock it must be one which hasn't been used before or one of the next in a planned sequence as a rolling code.

In short there is something like 4,800,000,000 combinations and the thief would need to know the next one that got sent to your key fob in your hand.

This system is also why sometimes your 'spare key fob' that doesn't get used for years falls out of sync but one you place it into the car ignition for example it people say it re-codes itself. It doesn't it gets sent the next unique code and comes back in line so to speak.

Trust me if it was really as simple as stealing peoples key fob codes you'd have people waiting outside houses, rather than going in armed and tooled up to get keys.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The mind boggles.

I suppose if the car key had been left in the guests room whilst they were out and the crime was linked to a staff member at the hotel there is no reason why they couldn't of gone to the room taken the key unlocked the car and replaced the key back in the room. That same person would of known the camera was off....


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

TREG said:


> The mind boggles.
> 
> I suppose if the car key had been left in the guests room whilst they were out and the crime was linked to a staff member at the hotel there is no reason why they couldn't of gone to the room taken the key unlocked the car and replaced the key back in the room. That same person would of known the camera was off....


You have a very good point i agree with you


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

R35addict said:


> Ok I hold my hands up it was me I used my special set of keys and my remote.



 I knew it :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> I knew it :chuckle:




Looks like pro equipment alright.
Think we have our criminal


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Looks like pro equipment alright.
> Think we have our criminal


I had a funny feeling about Tyler. 
Your right that looks hi tech kit :chuckle:


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

evogeof said:


> I had a funny feeling about Tyler.
> Your right that looks hi tech kit :chuckle:


I wouldn't know how to steal a GTR an i'd never damage it


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Don't think I've ever opened or locked the car using the key, always used the door button. Is it possible for someone to clone any kind of signal in this instance?


+1. Very interested to know the answer to this one


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

evogeof said:


> I have a funny feeling when I think about Tyler.


Hmm, really? :chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

R35addict said:


> I wouldn't know how to steal a GTR an i'd never damage it


One doth protest too much!!! ***128540;


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> One doth protest too much!!! ***128540;


Cool


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry to hear about the car. Hope you get it back soon.

I also think the same thing some one came in the room and just unlocked the car from the window. ??? would you need the key fob any more??? I don't think the tracker works in a metal container....you need to see sky for gps to work? How do you know the key that you got is the real key fob???

I like to find out how they did it so I can build a better mouse trap!!

James


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> I knew it :chuckle:


Please this is not helpful - Karls mum


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Karlgtr said:


> Please this is not helpful - Karls mum


They joke in the wrong places at the wrong times all the time


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Karlgtr said:


> Please this is not helpful - Karls mum


its a bit of banter thats all. geof's mum


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Check his facebook page out and see the new leads instead of messing about please - Karls Mum This is serious not a thread for jokes - keep it real please.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> its a bit of banter thats all. geof's mum


I know but it does not help. I know you started the thread in the first place - Thank you


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

evogeof said:


> its a bit of banter thats all. geof's mum


Cut it out will you god no respect what so ever 'geofs mum' it's you not your mum


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Karlgtr said:


> Check his facebook page out and see the new leads instead of messing about please - Karls Mum This is serious not a thread for jokes - keep it real please.


just looked what have i missed??? 



R35addict said:


> Cut it out will you god no respect what so ever 'geofs mum' it's you not your mum


aint it time for your bed time


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

evogeof said:


> just looked what have i missed???
> 
> 
> aint it time for your bed time


Don't you start.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Karl's mum. Just an FYI. This was included in our monthly email newsletter so hopefully has reached a few less regular users.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Well-done Mook!

Bobby


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Hey Karl's mum. Just an FYI. This was included in our monthly email newsletter so hopefully has reached a few less regular users.


Thank god for some grown up - come on guys keep this thread going constructively guys - you all have Mothers so be respectful please


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> just looked what have i missed???
> 
> 
> aint it time for your bed time


Thanks


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

Karlgtr said:


> Thank god for some grown up - come on guys keep this thread going constructively guys - you all have Mothers so be respectful please


 A little banter isn't that bad for the thread, it keeps it at the top of the forum under peoples noses and more likely to be read.


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

matt4man said:


> A little banter isn't that bad for the thread, it keeps it at the top of the forum under peoples noses and more likely to be read.


Joking about who may of stolen the poor lads car is over the top don't you agree?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Only if you are hugely sensitive!! No amount of seriousness is going to find it any quicker and should help to lift the poor souls mood! 

As stated, keeps it up the top!


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Only if you are hugely sensitive!! No amount of seriousness is going to find it any quicker and should help to lift the poor souls mood!
> 
> As stated, keeps it up the top!


Well ovbs he don't want banter.


----------



## Stansamg (Jun 30, 2014)

It's a piece of metal FFS. You got insurance I assume? If so then no need to worry. Just be glad your safe. The cars gone, move on.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Of course there is always the fact that the owner may just have fancied a new car, couldn't be arsed to sell it, and arranged to have the car taken from the hotel, just the other side of the coin


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

jpl2407 said:


> Of course there is always the fact that the owner may just have fancied a new car, couldn't be arsed to sell it, and arranged to have the car taken from the hotel, just the other side of the coin


Think I would rather sell a GT-R on than get "market value" from an insurance company. Have to be stupid to think like that!

Si


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

R35addict said:


> Well ovbs he don't want banter.


Stroke of bad luck then on open forum, get all sorts on here..... Despite the banter you can put money on most of the people contributing to this thread have shared the Facebook page and what not


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Stansamg said:


> The cars gone, move on.


How could you say that?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Cause its not his car.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stansamg said:


> It's a piece of metal FFS. You got insurance I assume? If so then no need to worry. Just be glad your safe. The cars gone, move on.


You're just an idiot who hasn't got a clue he obviously spent a lot of money on this car that he will never get back for insurance!! Go make your unhelpful comments somewhere else.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Haven't had much chance to read the forum for a while but was having a catch up on the train up to London yesterday and incredibly I overheard a couple talking about the lad who had a GTR stolen from a hotel. Not much consolation for yiu but at least you got the word out. Sorry for your loss Karl and hope it works out in a positive way soon for you. In the wise words of my mom (usually after me crashing a car) "metal can be replaced". Good luck.




Mookistar said:


> This was included in our monthly email newsletter so hopefully has reached a few less regular users.


Hey Mook, how do I go about subscribing to said newsletter?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Timboy666 said:


> You're just an idiot who hasn't got a clue he obviously spent a lot of money on this car that he will never get back for insurance!! Go make your unhelpful comments somewhere else.


If he has a decent insurance company and he has declared all his mods there's no reason why he shouldn't get what he's owed?? That's why I've been insured with pace ward for many many years.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tinimark said:


> Haven't had much chance to read the forum for a while but was having a catch up on the train up to London yesterday and incredibly I overheard a couple talking about the lad who had a GTR stolen from a hotel. Not much consolation for yiu but at least you got the word out. Sorry for your loss Karl and hope it works out in a positive way soon for you. In the wise words of my mom (usually after me crashing a car) "metal can be replaced". Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply check the spam folder you of the email address you registered with lol (its not very good btw  )


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

My Son has spoken to police and the car was picked up in 4 locations on ANPR cameras. Will give all the details when he gets back from work but locations moving away from hotel after 3am on the morning it was stolen(so not reported by then) then last seen Monday 17th November at 10pm in Hertfordshire - as said will try and update you on exact locations when Karl gets back from work. Would not say if it was being driven or on the back of a truck


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Karlgtr said:


> My Son has spoken to police and the car was picked up in 4 locations on ANPR cameras. Will give all the details when he gets back from work but locations moving away from hotel after 3am on the morning it was stolen(so not reported by then) then last seen Monday 17th November at 10pm in Hertfordshire - as said will try and update you on exact locations when Karl gets back from work. Would not say if it was being driven or on the back of a truck


It'll probably prove to be just 'slight of hand' deception. Judging by the fact they were intelligent enough to take the car undetected, do you think they'd then be dumb enough not to change the plate or run a decoy? 

I'd be wanting photographic proof with distinguishing feature, in cases like these, sometimes it pays to have a car that is uniquely identifiable.

Sorry for your son's loss BTW.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Seen at 3am, then 10pm obviously it's being moved in the dark and trying to be kept under the radar so to speak.

I'm surprised they'd left the plates on for the ANPR camera's to pick it up. I'd have thought if it was on a trailer the plates would of been covered, that said without a key I can't see it being driven. Generally thiefs will clone a car plate from a non-stolen car and then drive it around undetected but as said no key unlikely. It's possible they even wanted the car to be sighted say down South, then they cover the car plates and move it back up North.

Sadly some car crooks do have some intelligence. 

Shame the police can't be more specific.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They won't be specific because the location of some of the cameras they won't want widely known! It might also be part of a wider investigation, people taking a car like this won't be a one off.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats a fair point, or maybe they've given the owner a better description but asked part of it to be held back.

I was just meaning Hertfordshire is a large area, Long Marston to Bishop Stortford is over 100 miles apart, I think Hertfordshire is over 600 square miles. It's a pretty large area to state "Your car was spotted somewhere within these 600 miles". Where would you start to look if you wanted to.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Very suspicious set of circumstances surround how the car got stolen. Someone clearly planned this by the look of it. 

Also I remember hearing something from a friend who owns and R35 that not so ling ago someone joined the forum who was going around trying to get test drives in examples that were for sale but with no intention of buying the car?


----------



## Stansamg (Jun 30, 2014)

Timboy666 said:


> You're just an idiot who hasn't got a clue he obviously spent a lot of money on this car that he will never get back for insurance!! Go make your unhelpful comments somewhere else.


Have you been smoking some of the heavy stuff dude? That's what the insurance is there for you 'idiot'. To recover your losses. I fear for society and people like mr Timboy


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Stansamg said:


> Have you been smoking some of the heavy stuff dude? That's what the insurance is there for you 'idiot'. To recover your losses. I fear for society and people like mr Timboy


Depends which insurance he's with. Obviously he'll get 'market value' for the car but some insurance won't cover the cost of the mods. Up until recently I was with admiral and they won't pay out for the cost of mods.


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Stansamg said:


> Have you been smoking some of the heavy stuff dude? That's what the insurance is there for you 'idiot'. To recover your losses. I fear for society and people like mr Timboy


Insurance will compensate you to an extent. It won't as you put it "recover" more so reimburse you for your loss. 

It will make payment for the market value of the car and possibly any modifications the owner has made(if insured like for like).

Financial losses it will not cover:

Excess, which in the owners case being under 25 is proberly near on a £1000!
Any labour the owner would have paid to get said modifications carried out.
Searching for a new car, running up and down the country viewing potential replacements.
Increase in future insurance costs due to a claim being made, again being under 25 the increase will be more, due to having a higher premium to start. Also doubt his no claims bonus would of been protected, as may not have accrued enough years to be eligible for this.

From my point of view I feel for the owner, he must of spent ages looking for the "right one" like most of us do. To find his pride and joy gone is gutting!

Si


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Simb said:


> Insurance will compensate you to an extent. It won't as you put it "recover" more so reimburse you for your loss.
> 
> It will make payment for the market value of the car and possibly any modifications the owner has made(if insured like for like).
> 
> ...


+1 well said


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi. Any further updates on the ANPR camera locations or any other news? I too have a white 59 plate so can only imagine how you feel in these circumstances. Rich.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Monster GTR said:


> Hi. Any further updates on the ANPR camera locations or any other news? I too have a white 59 plate so can only imagine how you feel in these circumstances. Rich.



No sorry nothing as yet. Will keep you all posted


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Hope you get to the bottom of this. Good luck getting your car back and chin up mate, it's only a car.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Forgotten already eh - its still stolen and not been found - and yes thank god my son is still here and only the car is gone but for all you parents out there a bit of him has gone too - Why work so hard for some low life to steel it from you. If it was on finance and he didn't make the repayments then fine but he bought cash and thorough hard work most days 7am till 10pm just so gutted for him, even I cant sleep Karls mum


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Karlgtr said:


> Forgotten already eh - its still stolen and not been found - and yes thank god my son is still here and only the car is gone but for all you parents out there a bit of him has gone too - Why work so hard for some low life to steel it from you. If it was on finance and he didn't make the repayments then fine but he bought cash and thorough hard work most days 7am till 10pm just so gutted for him, even I cant sleep Karls mum


wow.....Karls mum.. I'm lost for words at a few things you said in the above statement.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Why can't you sleep?? I could understand if your home was targeted like my home was (and my wife was home alone as I work away) when my Evo was stolen years ago but the car was robbed from a hotel. 
Your son had his car stolen he was not held at gun or knife point for the car thankfully. 
In that respect I think he's a very lucky lad it could of been much worse. 

Has the insurance people been round yet investegating the insurance claim?? 
I hope not as I was investigated till I told them where to go and informed the insurance ombardsmen of there constant questions. Hey ho I had the money a week later.


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

evogeof said:


> Why can't you sleep?? I could understand if your home was targeted like my home was (and my wife was home alone as I work away) when my Evo was stolen years ago but the car was robbed from a hotel.
> Your son had his car stolen he was not held at gun or knife point for the car thankfully.
> In that respect I think he's a very lucky lad it could of been much worse.


I have worked in rough parts of the world and I've been held at gun point, been robbed, had to protect my house with dogs, guns and hired police, I was also kidnapped briefly during a car jacking in Guatemala city. 
I've pointed guns at people during various occasions and had to fire twice (luckily without killing anyone, as they got the message). 
As long as you feel justified in your actions it doesn't affect you a lot, at least me. Parts of world are pretty raw, but you know that going in and being prepared and ready for a situation is what makes a difference.

When you get things stolen here in Europe, it's more upsetting since don't expect it if you have lived here all your life.
It also seems like Karl had worked hard to buy his car and liked it a LOT, and that plays into the equation. 
Anyhow, he's his own person and I understand anyone who's affected by a situation like this, and anyone who isn't. 

We're all different and we all have different perspectives, simple as that.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

When my house was burgled and turned over my wife I must admit was in a right state for a while, me on the other hand I went back the next day, tidied the house. Binned all her clothes as they'd been chucked out the draws and sent her shopping whilst I cleaned up.

I understand it effects people in different ways, my wife hated the thought of other people coming into the house and doing what they did.

Me on the other hand I'm just grateful my son has good health, my wife wasn't home with my son and insurance covered the items. Sadly there was sentimental items taken but nothing could be done.

Afterwards I made the house like Alcatraz, pressure sensors, alarms, new doors, windows, CCTV, motion sensor cameras and all that. Same thing as I'm sure Karl's next car will most likely have a tracker just because it adds a little more protection.

It's a shame you can't sleep, you have to accept in the world there is a lot of scum but as long as you have your family and health then you just have to draw a line underthings. 

Putting things into context I'd rather have my house or car robbed any day if it meant good health to all around me for me that's my outlook on things. The car got stolen, the insurance will go up etc but it's certainly better than the car being hit by say a lorry, someone suffering injuries and you still lose car and have same insurance issues.

Try not to think of all the scum and the other aspect, the support from the community in the UK, the amount of people sharing the stolen posts, the people keeping an eye out and weigh in the fact there is a lot more 'nice' people in the world than scum it's just nice people generally stay under the radar as they don't expect gratitude for the support and help they give whereas scum like to make a scene.


----------



## enzo (Feb 3, 2004)

You can always replace the car - your son would be harder to replace


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

enzo said:


> You can always replace the car - your son would be harder to replace


seems the cars more thought of than the son :chuckle::chuckle:

just a joke by the way


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think his mum is upset for him. After all he's a young lad and this must be pretty traumatic for all involved. I little bit of sympathy is required and i hope he gets it all sorted in the end


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

evogeof said:


> seems the cars more thought of than the son :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> just a joke by the way


That was hilarious.

*slow clap*


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I've read all this and yes I understand it's upsetting but at the end of the day it's still only a car.... Once the insurance pays out yeah ok u may be a couple of grand down but ur still alive. No one died. Wrong thing to say in here but come on get a grip it happens to hundreds of people every day


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Right just to put everyone in there place on here the key never left my sight the car was tagged on a anpr camera driving so yes the gtr can be stolen with out the key because mine was. If someone can write the software for nissan in the first place a little scum bag with the no how can do it to. These modern day car thief's are so far ahead of the manufacturer it's unreal. Why doesn't the manufacturer sort these on going problems out (mainly with keyless entry) eg focus rs BMW range rover and even the great gtr? Among others? Because 9 times out of 10 the insurance will pay out and then the person that has had his or her car stolen will go an buy another? The manufacturer sells 2 cars instead of one. I understand this doesn't work with second hand cars. And for all you putting pathetic posts on here? Well maybe get a life most if you are probably mid 40s plus with nothing better to do. If you want to write stupid sarcastic comments start your own thread I could think of a few things you could title it . I have worked day night to be able to buy a gtr out right at the age of 23 the insurance will affect me a lot now maybe to the stage that I can't afford it all because some piece of scum has taken my property. So I'm sorry that some of you can't understand were I'm coming from but I was trying to shares story with you all maybe I shouldn't have bothered


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

And to add thankyou for all the nice comments from the people that seem to generally care


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Karlgtr said:


> Right just to put everyone in there place on here the key never left my sight the car was tagged on a anpr camera driving so yes the gtr can be stolen with out the key because mine was. If someone can write the software for nissan in the first place a little scum bag with the no how can do it to. These modern day car thief's are so far ahead of the manufacturer it's unreal. Why doesn't the manufacturer sort these on going problems out (mainly with keyless entry) eg focus rs BMW range rover and even the great gtr? Among others? Because 9 times out of 10 the insurance will pay out and then the person that has had his or her car stolen will go an buy another? The manufacturer sells 2 cars instead of one. I understand this doesn't work with second hand cars. And for all you putting pathetic posts on here? Well maybe get a life most if you are probably mid 40s plus with nothing better to do. If you want to write stupid sarcastic comments start your own thread I could think of a few things you could title it . I have worked day night to be able to buy a gtr out right at the age of 23 the insurance will affect me a lot now maybe to the stage that I can't afford it all because some piece of scum has taken my property. So I'm sorry that some of you can't understand were I'm coming from but I was trying to shares story with you all maybe I shouldn't have bothered



Just ignore it mate !!! (Midlife crisis ) lol


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

XashskylineX said:


> Just ignore it mate !!! (Midlife crisis ) lol




Here Here.

Bobby


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't think anyone has actually put anything pathetic, perhaps they seem
Like they are having a dig but a lot of the time they read as words of ease, so saying "don't worry it's only a lump of metal" isn't belittling your car or your feelings, it's just a simple statement that can make you think "well yeah it is just a lump of metal, a material thing that I will replace" just to make it feel easier if only for a short time! 

Don't get the ump on buddy!! As you know nearly everyone in this forum has shared your Facebook status and posted in other forums as to the walk abouts of your car, so probably not wise to have a punt mate, most of what is said on here is in a friend pick me up manner. 

Any car can be stolen but writing the software to randomly generate a code to get in the car is probably a bit far I would have thought and the key code won't be published, no manufacturer would do that. How they got in to the car remains a mystery until such a time that the car is recovered.

Sorry for the loss of your car, it is sickening that the scummy few ruin it for the honest majority but that's what we contend with sadly  hope you get her back soon


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

Getting in to a GTR without a key is a very difficult task. The remote code is a rolling code radio frequency, just about impossible with out some very special expensive gear, much more than than the cost of a GTR. 

It's possible to pick the lock with a Lishi pick, but you would still have to programme a transponder, this is not as difficult as making a remote, you can do it quite easily. 

The way I see it, they used another key, maybe from previous owner?

Or the way I do it in lost key situation, is to get the security data from the dealer and make a key before I get to car. This would mean a GTR dealer would either be in on it, or supplying confidential security information to the public, either which would loose there Nissan dealership if caught. 

I'm not posting the details of security up here, but I have nearly 30 years in motor trade and making keys, gaining vehicle entry etc. 

As for Watchdog, you can pretty much make a key for ANY car within 2 mins, once you have entry. 

Just a thought, if they never had key, and either broke in or used Lishi, the alarm would have gone off, until that had time to programme key and turn ignition on.

Jase.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

jasonb said:


> The way I see it, they used another key, maybe from previous owner?
> 
> Jase.




This seems likely or the key was left in the hotel room then used and put back in the room. 

I can't see anyone breaking into a car and programing a new key whilst the alarm is going off.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A couple years ago at Autosport in Birmingham a low loader turned up, loaded up two brand new Evos with a vehicle lift and left. (Which is why I only ever go to that show in my Disco, LOL).

It's perfectly easy to nick a car without even opening it. You can spend as long as you like getting in it then.

And guys, stop being idiots. The owner is naturally upset, I'd feel pretty upset too as I know the effort I've made with my cars. Yes it's metal, but it's also a personal upset to some people so give a little.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Karl, do you have possession of both keys that should have come with your car?
How long have you owned it (the car) and did you buy it privately or from a Garage?

You say the key never left your sight. So there's no chance you might have left it in your hotel room whilst you popped out somewhere?

My mate got his car nicked the other day off his drive. The police found it parked up on a housing estate a few miles away and recovered it unscratched so you never know.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if they weren't smart enough to cover the plates, it'll still show up on ANPR on the back of a truck


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> if they weren't smart enough to cover the plates, it'll still show up on ANPR on the back of a truck


If that's the case then they must be able to tell if the car was on a truck or not. Not sure how the ANPR database works and how long they keep the images for if indeed they do take actual photos. I suspect they must do though otherwise people would be getting prosecuted for carrying a vehicle on a trailer if it wasn't taxed.

So...if your car was caught on ANPR and they CAN tell if it was on the back of a truck then I would have thought this is quite an important piece of evidence for an investigation.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well quite, but they won't tell you how or where they saw it either way. They won't want the owner rocking up with his key and trying to get in if it's part of an ongoing investigation. And if it was lifted, they are in it for some expensive motors regularly.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tinimark said:


> So...if your car was caught on ANPR and they CAN tell if it was on the back of a truck then I would have thought this is quite an important piece of evidence for an investigation.


That would imply there is an investigation and not the usual "sorry you have been a victim of crime, case closed" letter


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> It's perfectly easy to nick a car without even opening it. You can spend as long as you like getting in it then.




But this would set the alarm off also so hardly a quiet disappearing act and besides the car was seen on cctv nearby driving away wasn't it?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

All I am saying is there is more than one way to do this, and if these guys are pros it's not as hard as you think.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not hard to programme key, once your in car. I can do it between 10 - 12 mins including extracting pin etc. 

BUT the alarm will be going off the whole time, and it's gaining entry with a programmed key or cut blade in the first place. 

You can't jimmy the lock or smash the window, the door still won't open because it's got double locking. 

You either have to a key allready programmed and use remote, in which case alarm won't go off, or as I have allready said use Lishi or another key lock pick tool, even with experience that can take 10mins plus, and the alarm will still be going off. 

You can't clone RF signal from remote, it's a rolling code. 

The easiest way to steal it with out key, is just to load it on lorry. 

Even if you had a key and code, you would still have to have prior access to programme and match key to car.

If they just rolled up open car and drove off, they allready had a key, end of. 

Jase.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

jasonb said:


> The easiest way to steal it with out key, is just to load it on lorry.
> 
> 
> Jase.




But the alarm would still be going off with this method.

Maybe it did and nobody worried about it.


I would be wanting cctv footage of anyone entering my room at the hotel whilst I was out..


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Wouldn't the alarm activate if it went on a low-loader?
Either by HIAB or dragged on, the tilt sensor should have activated the alarm!!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

The thing is no-one knows if the car was driven off on a low loader or actually driven off.

The fact that police can't even work that much out sums up the chances of getting the car back when you can't even identify the basics.

My money would be on it being on a low loader, in which case I'd be using every CCTV around, petrol stations etc and searching for a plate to track.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

jasonb said:


> If they just rolled up open car and drove off, they allready had a key, end of.
> 
> Jase.


Unfortunately, that might not be the case. With the right kind of radio, a laptop and some software even a rolling code could be spoofed by forcing an attack of multiple codes per second. If someone has spotted a pattern in the way the codes are "randomly" generated then the amount of "tries" to guess the right code is vastly reduced. Then it's just a question of hot wiring and breaking the steering lock.

If this has happened, I really hope we don't start seeing more thefts like this.

Other than very carefully loading on to a truck or actually having a preprogrammed key (inside job) I can't see any other way the car could be taken without the alarm going off.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

Tinimark, your incorrect.

If the car, and most cars these days sees several attempts to enter rolling code it will go into security wait time. This usually starts as 30mins ignition on, then it doubles every time. 

Can I ask where your getting your information from ?

If you could just buy a piece of equipment that could grab and work out next rolling code, I would buy it. 

To my knowledge it does not exist, except in fictional films. 

Jase.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

jasonb said:


> To my knowledge it does not exist, except in fictional films.
> 
> Jase.




Must be true then:chuckle:


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

The only person who knows how they done it was the bastards who took it! all this surmising is not getting anywhere, we will never know how it got took as the police are a load of ******s, and only can catch the speeders. and they cannot give a toss about finding a stolen car, unless it turns up block an access way then they might turn up.

Bobby


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm far from any sort of expert on the system Nissan uses but that method has been used to open certain cars using a rolling code remote. I've PM'd you a link to the theory behind it.

Edit: just read up on newer cars detecting multiple tries and locking out.


----------



## SEGTR (Nov 12, 2005)

Watching a programme the other day about car thieves. Forget the name of said programme.

Some scumbag on it used a radio jammer to stop the alarm and locks being set on the car as the owner left the vehicle. He then had access to steal the contents.

Combine this with a laptop with an ODBII programmer and there may be a way to extract the transponder code.

I did think that the codes weren't stored in the ECUs but an encrypted and then hashed code was used.

I do feel for Karl as it's not just a lump of metal. It's the embodiment of all the hard work and sacrifice that paid for the car.

Gutted for you mate, hope you get it back in one piece or at least get a good amount of insurance payout to lessen the pain.


----------



## fes_786 (Aug 29, 2014)

jasonb said:


> Tinimark, your incorrect.
> 
> If the car, and most cars these days sees several attempts to enter rolling code it will go into security wait time. This usually starts as 30mins ignition on, then it doubles every time.
> 
> ...


i have worked in the key programming industry / lost key situation

jase is correct 


im guessing they used a jammer so car didnt lock
then jumped in and programmed a key as if it was total loss situation

= no alarms going off and car is driven away...........simples 

feel for the op m8 

i would be physically sick if that was my car


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

fes_786 said:


> i have worked in the key programming industry / lost key situation
> 
> jase is correct
> 
> ...


Whenever I get out of my car I always use the door button to lock the vehicle rather than the key remote, I'm assuming by doing this a jammer would not work so the vehicle is still locked and alarmed?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Whenever I get out of my car I always use the door button to lock the vehicle rather than the key remote, I'm assuming by doing this a jammer would not work so the vehicle is still locked and alarmed?


I do the same so it will be good to know this also :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I would have thought there is still a signal as the car will need to talk to the key doesn't it?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Get the folding mirror module installed, that way you can easily tell if the car is locked or not. I press the button then turn around to see if the wing mirrors have started to fold in or not. Certainly won't stop someone taking the car if they want it but does help you to see if the car is locked or not even from a distance.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Whenever I get out of my car I always use the door button to lock the vehicle rather than the key remote, I'm assuming by doing this a jammer would not work so the vehicle is still locked and alarmed?


Button on the door for me too....always!!


----------



## FarquharGTR (Sep 1, 2014)

I always use the door bottom even if I have to run back to double check


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

barry P. said:


> Whenever I get out of my car I always use the door button to lock the vehicle rather than the key remote, I'm assuming by doing this a jammer would not work so the vehicle is still locked and alarmed?




Likewise


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Isn't it enough if you see the lights blinking whilst you press the remote?
I thought the jammers jammed the signal, thus it never reaching the car, resulting in no response....ie. no blinking.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Keys never leave my pocket when I go out in the car. I open, lock and start/stop.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Always use the button on the door and the key never leaves my pocket...... Something strangle satisfying about the archaic clunk and thump of the old Skool door locks slamming down :chuckle:


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh my god, hope you will find it back.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Any news yet? what have the police said or the insurance Company?

Bobby


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

No-one mentioned it I don't think but it's worth considering.

You take car to a dealer, INDY, garage wherever for an MOT, service, etc, etc chap gets in car and recodes a new key. 

Is there a way to stop this from happening?

I never really thought about it till other day, a lot of the time you venture off leaving your car at a dealer in the hands of strangers, a 20 year old apprentice or who knows. They've hours with your car to code a key that takes minutes with the free roam of your unlocked car.

Weeks, months, years later they go to car, unlock it using a car disabling the alarm, jump in and drive off. No-one is none the wiser, even in a busy area nobody would batter an eyelid or suspect a thing.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I had my X6 stolen in the same fashion this time last year. I gave up the keys only once to a parking attendent near Marylebone. 
2 weeks later quite late at night I saw two hooded guys walking towards me on the other side of the road (my road), I wasnt a happy bunny so (probably stupidly) crossed the road and walked straight at them. Only because they stood out in my neck of the woods and I felt they were up to no good. When I got close one nudged the other and they both U-turned and walked quickly down a side street.

I woke up the next morning and the car was gone. I swear it was these two men. White and eastern european looking. 

The police wrote it off in 24 hrs and never questioined the parking attendent or even attempted to look at any cctv.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Mel HKS said:


> I had my X6 stolen in the same fashion this time last year. I gave up the keys only once to a parking attendent near Marylebone.
> 2 weeks later quite late at night I saw two hooded guys walking towards me on the other side of the road (my road), I wasnt a happy bunny so (probably stupidly) crossed the road and walked straight at them. Only because they stood out in my neck of the woods and I felt they were up to no good. When I got close one nudged the other and they both U-turned and walked quickly down a side street.
> 
> I woke up the next morning and the car was gone. I swear it was these two men. White and eastern european looking.
> ...


Yeah, they're a real credit aren't they. No shortage of resources when it comes to the easy stuff and f**k all when it comes to real crime. [email protected]:flame:

Satan


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

What's the latest on your car have you had any luck tracing it I guess not I hope the insurance are going to pay out without any problems


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

bobbie said:


> Any news yet? what have the police said or the insurance Company?
> 
> Bobby


??????

Bobby


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Another gtr stolen? What's goin on!!!


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

You would think "evogeof" would update us on his car, after all the posts about it on hear and FB, he wanted everyone to know about, So any news yet!!!!!!!!!! evogeof 

Bobby


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

bobbie said:


> You would think "evogeof" would update us on his car, after all the posts about it on hear and FB, he wanted everyone to know about, So any news yet!!!!!!!!!! evogeof
> 
> Bobby


Nope not heard anything but I doubt the owner would ever see the car again now.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Nope not heard anything but I doubt the owner would ever see the car again now.




Sorry mate got you confused thought it was your car that got stolen, the post should have been directed to Karlgtr Karls Mum?

Bobby


----------



## clio_luxe (Dec 21, 2014)

Are these easy to break into?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

clio_luxe said:


> Are these easy to break into?


Yes, the windows are made of glass ;-)


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

It is a bit strange after ALL the initial posts about this theft, that it's all gone quiet & no update as to whether the cars been found, written off by insurance etc....


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

HPI it, you'll find out if it's been written off and why


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad it's not just me that thought the whole thing was a bit odd.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I did! as there has been no follow up after all the posts about it.

Bobby


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

No Car No "Talky"

Bobby


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

now now lads mummy will not be happy :chuckle:


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

opcorn::chuckle:

Bobby


----------

